# Old, short-lived tv show help



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2004)

McMurphy's post in another thread about The Wizard starring Fred Savage reminded me of an old tv show that I think was only around for one season.  It was called The Wizard or The Warlock or somesuch and starred a dwarf in the main role.  I can't remember if he was actually a 'wiz' with electronic gadgets, magic or a combo of the two, but he used this talent for good.  I don't even remember the main premis of the show.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, found it!  It is The Wizard and it starred one of the guys from Time Bandits, David Rappaport.  There was no magic involved, it was all technology.  Here's the sketchy info IMDB has:

_Although only four feet tall, Simon McKay is a genius who has developed toys, devices for the handicapped, and secret inventions for the government. To protect him, the government assigned Alex Jaggere to protect him from being kidnapped by a foreign power. The pair travels all over the globe during their adventures._

It actaully sounds terribly boring but I remember loving it and being very sad that it went away.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 6, 2004)

I remember that show.  I really liked it, too.  It was only on for a season, I think, or maybe even less time than that.  Funny you mention it.  I was just thinking about it the other day.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2004)

Great minds think alike!  Yeah, one season was all they gave it.  I thought it was a great show.


----------

